# Nielsen's DMA Rank by household for 2007/2008



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Looks like Lima reclaimed Auglaize County from Dayton again. Lima shoots up 11 slots while Dayton falls 4. 

```
2006-07	2007-08			2007	2008
Rank	Rank	Difference	DMA Name	TV Homes	TV Homes
1	1		New York	7,366,950	7,391,940
2	2		Los Angeles	5,611,110	5,647,440
3	3		Chicago	3,455,020	3,469,110
4	4		Philadelphia	2,941,450	2,939,950
6	5	+1	Dallas-Ft. Worth	2,378,660	2,435,600
5	6	-1	San Francisco-Oak-San Jose	2,383,570	2,419,440
7	7		Boston (Manchester)	2,372,030	2,393,960
9	8	+1	Atlanta	2,205,510	2,310,490
8	9	-1	Washington, DC (Hagrstwn)	2,272,120	2,308,290
10	10		Houston	1,982,120	2,050,550
11	11		Detroit	1,938,320	1,925,460
13	12	+1	Phoenix (Prescott)	1,725,000	1,802,550
12	13	-1	Tampa-St. Pete (Sarasota)	1,755,750	1,783,910
14	14		Seattle-Tacoma	1,724,450	1,782,040
15	15		Minneapolis-St. Paul	1,678,430	1,706,740
16	16		Miami-Ft. Lauderdale	1,538,620	1,536,020
17	17		Cleveland-Akron (Canton)	1,537,500	1,533,710
18	18		Denver	1,431,910	1,477,280
19	19		Orlando-Daytona Bch-Melbrn	1,395,830	1,434,050
20	20		Sacramnto-Stkton-Modesto	1,368,680	1,391,790
21	21		St. Louis	1,228,980	1,244,370
22	22		Pittsburgh	1,163,150	1,158,210
23	23		Portland, OR	1,117,990	1,150,320
24	24		Baltimore	1,097,290	1,095,490
26	25	+1	Charlotte	1,045,240	1,085,640
25	26	-1	Indianapolis	1,060,550	1,072,090
27	27		San Diego	1,030,020	1,051,210
29	28	+1	Raleigh-Durham (Fayetvlle)	1,006,330	1,039,890
28	29	-1	Hartford & New Haven	1,014,630	1,007,490
30	30		Nashville	944,100	966,170
31	31		Kansas City	913,280	927,060
32	32		Columbus, OH	898,030	905,690
33	33		Cincinnati	886,910	904,340
34	34		Milwaukee	882,990	891,010
35	35		Salt Lake City	839,170	874,650
36	36		Greenvll-Spart-Ashevll-And	826,290	838,270
37	37		San Antonio	774,470	792,440
38	38		West Palm Beach-Ft. Pierce	772,140	775,340
39	39		Grand Rapids-Kalmzoo-B.Crk	734,670	739,640
40	40		Birmingham (Ann, Tusc)	723,210	730,430
41	41		Harrisburg-Lncstr-Leb-York	713,960	723,620
42	42		Norfolk-Portsmth-Newpt Nws	712,790	717,440
43	43		Las Vegas	671,630	707,470
45	44	+1	Albuquerque-Santa Fe	662,380	677,740
45	45		Oklahoma City	662,380	676,850
47	46	+1	Greensboro-H.Point-W.Salem	660,570	671,980
44	47	-3	Memphis	664,290	667,890
48	48		Louisville	648,190	657,180
50	49	+1	Jacksonville	639,110	655,470
49	50	-1	Buffalo	639,990	636,700
52	51	+1	Austin	602,340	635,860
51	52	-1	Providence-New Bedford	633,950	626,800
54	53	+1	New Orleans	566,960	600,150
53	54	-1	Wilkes Barre-Scranton	590,170	592,310
55	55		Fresno-Visalia	557,380	568,730
56	56		Albany-Schenectady-Troy	554,970	553,790
57	57		Little Rock-Pine Bluff	539,900	552,400
60	58	+2	Knoxville	523,010	534,410
61	59	+2	Richmond-Petersburg	517,800	526,760
62	60	+2	Tulsa	513,090	519,820
59	61	-2	Mobile-Pensacola (Ft Walt)	524,200	517,410
58	62	-4	Dayton	531,120	511,220
64	63	+1	Ft. Myers-Naples	479,130	491,760
63	64	-1	Lexington	483,520	490,530
65	65		Charleston-Huntington	477,040	476,680
66	66		Flint-Saginaw-Bay City	474,430	469,980
68	67	+1	Roanoke-Lynchburg	445,840	451,580
70	68	+2	Tucson (Sierra Vista)	433,310	446,550
67	69	-2	Wichita-Hutchinson Plus	445,860	446,520
69	70	-1	Green Bay-Appleton	434,760	439,940
73	71	+2	Des Moines-Ames	417,900	425,760
71	72	-1	Toledo	425,820	424,670
72	73	-1	Honolulu	419,160	424,010
76	74	+2	Springfield, MO	402,310	410,930
75	75		Omaha	403,560	407,700
74	76	-2	Portland-Auburn	409,180	407,560
77	77		Spokane	395,490	403,820
78	78		Rochester, NY	392,630	392,420
80	79	+1	Paducah-Cape Girard-Harsbg	384,510	390,130
79	80	-1	Syracuse	386,940	386,380
83	81	+2	Columbia, SC	377,940	384,060
81	82	-1	Shreveport	381,200	383,610
84	83	+1	Huntsville-Decatur (Flor)	375,270	382,790
82	84	-2	Champaign&Sprngfld-Decatur	378,150	378,870
85	85		Madison	369,220	372,990
86	86		Chattanooga	347,380	353,680
89	87	+2	Cedar Rapids-Wtrlo-IWC&Dub	333,270	339,480
91	88	+3	Harlingen-Wslco-Brnsvl-McA	327,070	338,550
88	89	-1	South Bend-Elkhart	334,370	337,870
87	90	-3	Jackson, MS	343,550	334,200
92	91	+1	Tri-Cities, TN-VA	326,560	328,970
90	92	-2	Burlington-Plattsburgh	327,480	328,050
94	93	+1	Colorado Springs-Pueblo	316,630	326,380
93	94	-1	Baton Rouge	322,540	317,550
95	95		Waco-Temple-Bryan	311,690	315,900
96	96		Davenport-R.Island-Moline	308,360	308,950
97	97		Savannah	298,130	306,680
99	98	+1	El Paso (Las Cruces)	293,700	302,470
98	99	-1	Johnstown-Altoona-St Colge	294,160	295,180
100	100		Charleston, SC	290,110	294,230
101	101		Evansville	289,730	290,060
102	102		Ft. Smith-Fay-Sprngdl-Rgrs	280,510	289,080
105	103	+2	Myrtle Beach-Florence	272,340	279,820
104	104		Lincoln & Hastings-Krny	275,970	277,270
107	105	+2	Greenville-N.Bern-Washngtn	270,420	276,020
103	106	-3	Youngstown	276,550	273,480
106	107	-1	Ft. Wayne	271,550	273,240
108	108		Tallahassee-Thomasville	266,210	267,850
109	109		Springfield-Holyoke	264,480	263,520
110	110		Reno	261,250	263,060
111	111		Tyler-Longview(Lfkn&Ncgd)	258,860	260,800
112	112		Lansing	256,190	255,040
118	113	+5	Boise	238,990	251,920
115	114	+1	Sioux Falls(Mitchell)	247,000	251,000
114	115	-1	Augusta	247,450	250,790
113	116	-3	Traverse City-Cadillac	248,680	247,690
116	117	-1	Peoria-Bloomington	243,280	243,640
117	118	-1	Montgomery-Selma	241,130	243,200
119	119		Fargo-Valley City	235,320	237,140
120	120		Eugene	231,710	235,750
121	121		Macon	230,180	234,690
122	122		SantaBarbra-SanMar-SanLuOb	227,700	232,850
123	123		Lafayette, LA	225,650	226,710
124	124		Monterey-Salinas	218,390	222,900
126	125	+1	Bakersfield	210,960	217,210
125	126	-1	Yakima-Pasco-Rchlnd-Knnwck	213,780	213,000
127	127		La Crosse-Eau Claire	209,870	212,210
128	128		Columbus, GA (Opelika, AL)	207,180	207,470
129	129		Corpus Christi	194,160	195,940
130	130		Chico-Redding	193,590	195,180
131	131		Amarillo	190,590	191,930
133	132	+1	Rockford	184,560	188,670
132	133	-1	Columbus-Tupelo-West Point	187,150	186,100
134	134		Wausau-Rhinelander	180,640	182,800
136	135	+1	Wilmington	174,170	179,760
135	136	-1	Monroe-El Dorado	178,200	178,730
139	137	+2	Columbia-Jefferson City	170,260	172,570
137	138	-1	Duluth-Superior	171,780	172,350
138	139	-1	Topeka	171,310	171,010
141	140	+1	Medford-Klamath Falls	164,780	167,340
140	141	-1	Beaumont-Port Arthur	167,090	164,640
142	142		Erie	157,860	157,830
143	143		Sioux City	156,480	156,350
149	144	+5	Palm Springs	149,880	155,590
144	145	-1	Joplin-Pittsburg	154,640	155,100
145	146	-1	Albany, GA	153,190	154,960
148	147	+1	Salisbury	150,790	153,490
147	148	-1	Lubbock	151,610	152,810
146	149	-3	Wichita Falls & Lawton	152,380	152,310
154	150	+4	Anchorage	142,230	146,310
151	151		Terre Haute	144,880	145,380
152	152		Bangor	143,170	143,650
153	153		Rochestr-Mason City-Austin	143,090	143,290
156	154	+2	Panama City	140,790	142,270
150	155	-5	Bluefield-Beckley-Oak Hill	145,550	141,770
157	156	+1	Binghamton	138,220	138,690
159	157	+2	Odessa-Midland	135,270	137,180
158	158		Minot-Bismarck-Dickinson	135,550	135,170
155	159	-4	Wheeling-Steubenville	140,950	135,160
160	160		Biloxi-Gulfport	134,320	129,510
161	161		Sherman-Ada	124,330	125,550
162	162		Gainesville	119,590	122,720
163	163		Idaho Falls-Pocatello	116,560	120,100
164	164		Abilene-Sweetwater	114,210	113,890
167	165	+2	Yuma-El Centro	107,360	113,220
166	166		Clarksburg-Weston	109,020	108,800
168	167	+1	Missoula	106,250	108,510
165	168	-3	Hattiesburg-Laurel	111,580	106,560
169	169		Utica	106,080	106,140
170	170		Billings	103,710	104,970
171	171		Quincy-Hannibal-Keokuk	103,690	103,500
172	172		Dothan	99,410	99,860
173	173		Elmira (Corning)	96,690	96,380
174	174		Jackson, TN	95,070	96,350
177	175	+2	Rapid City	93,870	94,610
175	176	-1	Lake Charles	94,840	94,550
176	177	-1	Watertown	94,050	92,010
181	178	+3	Harrisonburg	87,630	89,280
178	179	-1	Marquette	89,670	88,960
179	180	-1	Alexandria, LA	89,600	88,330
182	181	+1	Charlottesville	83,850	85,520
180	182	-2	Jonesboro	89,500	80,000
183	183		Bowling Green	76,910	79,100
184	184		Greenwood-Greenville	76,830	75,190
196	185	+11	Lima	53,180	70,910
185	186	-1	Meridian	74,440	70,740
186	187	-1	Grand Junction-Montrose	69,560	69,320
187	188	-1	Laredo	65,790	67,150
188	189	-1	Lafayette, IN	64,680	66,330
189	190	-1	Parkersburg	63,850	63,680
190	191	-1	Great Falls	63,510	63,520
194	192	+2	Bend, OR	57,790	62,870
191	193	-2	Twin Falls	61,160	62,590
192	194	-2	Butte-Bozeman	60,560	61,620
193	195	-2	Eureka	59,360	59,660
195	196	-1	Cheyenne-Scottsbluff	54,030	54,380
197	197		San Angelo	52,930	53,110
198	198		Casper-Riverton	52,400	53,100
200	199	+1	Mankato	51,090	51,290
199	199		Ottumwa-Kirksville	51,470	51,290
201	201		St. Joseph	45,840	46,390
203	202	+1	Zanesville	33,090	33,360
202	203	-1	Fairbanks	33,240	32,550
205	204	+1	Victoria	30,450	31,080
204	205	-1	Presque Isle	31,170	30,860
206	206		Helena	25,970	26,360
207	207		Juneau	23,910	24,170
208	208		Alpena	17,600	17,510
209	209		North Platte	15,480	15,640
210	210		Glendive	3,980	3,890
			NSI Total U.S.	111,348,110	112,798,170
```


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Buffalo continues to fall every year


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Interesting that Washington/Hagerstown fell one.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Louisville remained the same at 48 and still no HD locals yet. Impatiently waiting....


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Snoofie said:


> Louisville remained the same at 48 and still no HD locals yet. Impatiently waiting....


Indianapolis is #26 and still not on Dish...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

akron05 said:


> Interesting that Washington/Hagerstown fell one.


Only because Atlanta shot up 115,000 compared to DC's 30,000...

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Congrats to Palm Springs for posting the biggest gain! It's up to 144 from 165 fifteen years ago.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

akron05 said:


> Interesting that Washington/Hagerstown fell one.


I seem to recall Washington and Baltimore being a combined market in the not too distant past, making it (the combined market) 4th in the country. When were they separated or was it never official to begin with?

cheers


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tampa where I always said it to be at Lucky #13 granted last year it was 12 and now it 13 but it always hovered between 12 and 13 and and on tv they usually say 13. But for the 13th largest market no HD LOCALS WTF on Dish.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy Cow! San Francisco dropped a spot and Boston is hot on our heels 

The one that continues to amaze me is my childhood home .. Greenville-Spartanburg-Asheville .. #36. It was one of those areas that I expected to be small .. as in over #100 .. but I was way wrong on that thought :lol:


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> The one that continues to amaze me is my childhood home .. Greenville-Spartanburg-Asheville .. #36. It was one of those areas that I expected to be small .. as in over #100 .. but I was way wrong on that thought :lol:


That's because it includes several counties over here in Georgia who want to be and need to be in the Atlanta DMA - so that we can get news from Georgia and find out what the weather is going to be - not what it already has been! Besides, I am sick and tired of watching all the SC and NC political adverts!!!!


----------

